# Lurcher Missing WD23



## kate8888 (Jun 16, 2011)

PLEASE, LITTLE SKYE/DAISY NEEDS HELP......She got spooked on her walk, pulled free and ran....she is now lost....Anyone
in the WD23 area (Bushey, Herts) who can help search for this terrified baby please do so. PLEASE, PLEASE HELP, her owners love her dearly and are distraught........

DogLost - Lost: Salt & Pepper Lurcher Cross Female In South East (WD23) ' DAISY'


----------



## sillygilly (Oct 6, 2009)

Really hope u find her, Ive got one and I know that when they are off and in the zone u have no hope of a recall. Hopefully some kind soul will hand her in xx


----------



## kate8888 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi there,

Thanks for your post. She has now been found


----------

